# NeSchn



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2009)

You know what to do.​


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 1, 2009)

Quick Admin close this thread!


----------



## Ducky (Aug 1, 2009)

Well.. he said I know what to do.. Then he probably knows best.

/rape NeSchn


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

Why isn't your death metal like that?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why isn't your death metal like that?



Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already know how to make black metul vidz


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

Your new avatar is totally un-death metal. 

Fake death metal kid.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Your new avatar is totally un-death metal.
> 
> Fake death metal kid.



Think what you want but a true metalhead never acts completely Metal


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

You need the intelligence to do that. 

You are just deceiving yourslef, thinking you are the fucking cool mafia.
But in fact you are probably this guy:


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> You know what to do.​
> NeSchn, NeSchn, bo-beschn,
> Banana-fana fo-feschn
> Fee-fi-mo-meschn
> *N*E*S*CHN!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

NeSchn, I hate to admit it, but the more I look at your avatar, the more cute it gets. Where'd you find it?


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination should change his name to DomiNeSchn.


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL, didn't realise it could fit. But I pronounce it Dominasian anyways.

And I'm not going to get into a NeSchn fail fanboyism. No thank you.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> LOL, didn't realise it could fit. But I pronounce it Dominasian anyways.
> 
> And I'm not going to get into a NeSchn fail fanboyism. No thank you.


Then you need to change your name to Dominasion if that's how you pronounce your name, otherwise you're illiterate in my books.

And trust me, my books matter.

Also Neschn, how do I put a sandwich in my avy?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn, I hate to admit it, but the more I look at your avatar, the more cute it gets. Where'd you find it?



4chan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At CablePhish, finds it in a google.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 2, 2009)

Come, you peeps ain't got nothing more to say about good ol' NeSchn


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the birds.


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 2, 2009)

Man, fack you guys. That is not me in that pictures.

But Megan Fox is still Uber Hot


----------



## emupaul (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

If you think that, you probably never seen any of NeSchn's photos. Resemblance is much more uncanny tahn Hadrian.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

That kid is not a pimp, I am a pimp.


Case closed.


----------



## Domination (Aug 3, 2009)

That kid is a death metal kid, and you are one too.

Case still open for discussion.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> That kid is a death metal kid, and you are one too.
> 
> Case still open for discussion.



That kid is totally not a death metal kid, and yes I still am one.

Case closed again.


----------



## Domination (Aug 3, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Hahaha, you know it. I love my black metal piggies!



And that guy looks totally like a pig. Yes he is a death metal pig. O so important.

Case opened again.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 3, 2009)

He is now Bill Gates


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread made me rofl hard.

NeSchn (my BIFF) is a pimp and will always stay that way, till I cut the power in his next bands performance and fly out on stage wearing a mask of Hadrian and singing, "Love will keep us together".

Then I will be the pimp and all will live happily ever after...in hell.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> He is now Bill Gates
> WELL DON'T JUST STAND THERE!! CATCH THE BACON PRODUCING ASSHOLE!!!
> 
> Case still opened.
> ...








I ain't wanna lives in no hell, unless the bitches down there be hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I am down for it.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are not hot. If you want a clear image, think of Antonkans mom wrestling in mud.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 3, 2009)

NeSchn may I use your signature? Even though it's a bit too late to ask?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

May I use it too?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 3, 2009)

What about me?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 3, 2009)

emupaul, you  made me punch my monitor because I thought there was a fly on my screen


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

YOU GUYS ARE DOING IT WRONG.

IT NOT IN CENTER! D:


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> They are not hot. If you want a clear image, think of Antonkans mom wrestling in mud.



OOOO, I'm jizzin'.


AT EVERYONE USING MY SIGNATURE...

Do it.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 3, 2009)

You saw the man's post. Everyone looking at it simply must put birds in there signature.

It's the only right thing to do.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

YES! WE ARE THE BIRD GANG!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

I like birds.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I like birds.



Then THAT should go in your sig ASAP. MAKE A DIFFERENCE!

Just realized more than half of the page is full of people with bird signatures.
TROLLEY PUT BIRDS.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

No not those type of birds, these type of birds...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are not birds, those are pecks. Pecks are different than birds, Pecks allow the birds to eat.

ADD THE BIRDS!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

Trolley still no has birds...

I say we hang that basterd.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking for trouble are ya, well let's have it then mate!  I gotta warn you though, I've got a black belt in paper folding.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Looking for trouble are ya, well let's have it then mate!  I gotta warn you though, I've got a black belt in paper folding.



*grabs out lighter and pitchfork*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

* takes out willy, then remembers to offer around magnifying glasses so people can actually see he's waving his todger at them.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Looking for trouble are ya, well let's have it then mate!  I gotta warn you though, I've got a black belt in paper folding.



Keep theatning me like that, and see who burns down your oragami collection in your basement.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live in Britain, we don't have basements! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And just for that I'm going to poop on your doorstep, again...


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't teach you that in school.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

The only things I learnt in school were the phrases

"You are suspended for 2 weeks/1 month"

and

"You are hereby officially excluded from all educational institutions in your local area"

Not that I was a bad kid or nothing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 3, 2009)

Ban the American member NeSchn please moderators.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

So they really taught you that British houses don't have basements?

Will you be my teacher? Sex ed perferallably.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> So they really taught you that British houses don't have basements?
> 
> Will you be my teacher? Sex ed perferallably.



I know British houses don't have basements, or at least none of one's I've ever lived in.  I'd be your sex ed teacher but then Hadrian would beat me up.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 3, 2009)

....just needed to rub another eof post off here...gotta make this thread sticky somehow eh? ....well maybe not.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ban the American member NeSchn please moderators.



+1, Neschn sold my soul to Santa.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you can be my substitute then if Hadrian doesn't show up.

Hes more than likely to miss a couple of days a week because he showed me an example on how to rape a manikin, and it did NOT turn out so well.

That's why Hadrian is all pissy lately. He hasn't been getting any if you know what I mean. =/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

How much is the pay? I don't come cheap. *badump-tish*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> How much is the pay? I don't come cheap. *badump-tish*



The pay is actually intercourse. That is another reason Hadrian is pissed. He hasn't had pay day in a while.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Hadrian does like his money (shots) so I can see why he'd be a little pissy.  Well if the pays intercourse then I'm assuming you've got a massive todger, one that crosses seas in fact so really the best thing I can teach you is to get into porn.  You'd be a megastar!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well do you remember when you offered me a chance to be the camera man in your pr0n film studio? I'm still up for that offer pl0x. My todger has since then grown.

And by the way, it crosses the Great Lakes, AND the seven seas!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

The cameraman position is always open to you my good man, although after that admission of todger size I think your career would be better advanced in front of the camera.  I'd *ahem* We'd make a fortune.  You just need to sign this contract that gives me 100% royalties and we can get your career underway.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

Why in the fine print does it say, "I, TrolleyDave hereby acknowledge all sales for myself and promise not to share it with Hadrian and his wife."??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It doesn't say my name ANYWHERE in the contract.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Why in the fine print does it say, "I, TrolleyDave hereby acknowledge all sales for myself and promise not to share it with Hadrian and his wife."???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you and your literacy.  You weren't supposed to be read, you were just supposed to look at my incredibly trustworthy face and sign it.  Now I'm gonna have to roofee you.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll sign it when I see my name in Arial printed in every paragraph showing that I get 69% (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of the profit.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> It doesn't say my name ANYWHERE in the contract.


Sure it does, right after "I," and before "sound of mind, and of my own free will, do bequeath to Dave, Trolly, the power of attorney, in any and all my affairs". And then again right after "signed", right above that dotted line.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









...I AM CONTACTING AUTORITIES ON YOU DAVE.

Infringing my signature. Fucking cunt assbag.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2009)

Everything according to plan, muahahahahaha. Dance, my puppets, _dance!_


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just called the cops. They ask me if there was a basement and I said no. They said it's easier to catch him then. So I'm in luck.

YEAH, THE BRITISH HOUSES WITHOUT BASEMENTS COME IN HANDY NOW BITCH.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look you fucking pantywaste if you speak to me like that again I'll show everyone that video of you fucking an apple pie while high on ecstacy.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ban the American member NeSchn please moderators.
> 
> NO!!!! NOT ANTONPONG!
> 
> ...



Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I would have gotten away with it if it were for you meddling kids.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuuuuse me Princess. But I think most people have seen American Pie.

Bagass.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Excuuuuse me Princess. But I think most people have seen American Pie.
> 
> Bagass.



Listen here you thrush filled vagina, don't try and change the subject, we both know that video I've got of you was made yeeeears before American Pie came out.  I've also got those pics of the cannoli incident, you know the ones you sent in to "Cream Filled Monthly".


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Excuuuuse me Princess. But I think most people have seen American Pie.
> 
> Bagass.



Mah Boi, I hasn't seen American Pie at all.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








, Those were pretty good movies, eh? The way that I stuck it insi-.

Erm. I have a deal...I will film your pr0n FOR FREE, if you promise to dispose of those tapes behind Hadrians house. So then I can take pictures and say Hadrian did it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should see it, well the unrated version anyway.  There's loads of annoying cheesy cliche bits in it but in-between them there's some geious comedy.  And there's the pie shagging bit based off Brians "home video".


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

I try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could always use some kind of video photshopping skills to put Hadrians head on there.  Then I'd have two people I could blackmail and earn a weekly wage from hide their sordid past for.


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

This fails as a thread about NeSchn. But wins as a EoF thread.

NeSchn want some Black Metal Pig?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You should see it, well the unrated version anyway.  There's loads of annoying cheesy cliche bits in it but in-between them there's some geious comedy.  And there's the pie shagging bit based off Brians "home video".
> Ohhhh, I'm down for watching that
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it definitely does fail as a NeSchn thread, but does pwn as an EOF thread.

Did you find the doppelganger yet? I'm still searching!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 4, 2009)

DAMMIT! No one's joining the Bird Sig Revolution. Only 3 people are posting in here! >

*Posts merged*

DAMMIT! No one's joining the Bird Sig Revolution. Only 3 people are posting in here! >


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

That's cos the starter of said movement keeps bloody double posting, how are we supposed to take you seriously hmmm?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's cos the starter of said movement keeps bloody double posting, how are we supposed to take you seriously hmmm?



IS THIS SERIOUS ENOUGH!!! I JUST WENT OUTSIDE AND DID THIS TO GET PEOPLE TO PUT BIRDS IN THEIR SIG!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!

NeSchn is so paying for my hospital bills due to not being able to breathe.


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

FBI located doppelganger at point X667, the woods behind your house.

Go alone....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Pure comedy gold mate!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> FBI located doppelganger at point X667, the woods behind your house.
> 
> Go alone....


Who's ebil?


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Who's ebil?


Domination.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> FBI located doppelganger at point X667, the woods behind your house.
> 
> Go alone....
> 
> ...


MR.GRAVELAND IS EBIL


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

QUOTE(Neschn @ Jun 6 2006 said:


> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I'd like to it causes me great mental anguish to follow anything that could be considered a trend.  I am an anti-trendy.


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies.

Ebil is the person/ object NeSchn has been having an affair with behind GBATemp backs. Thats why doppelganger transformer into that!

Its supposed to look like Megan Fox.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh. I thought ebil was supposed to be a misspelling of "evil".


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> As much as I'd like to it causes me great mental anguish to follow anything that could be considered a trend.  I am an anti-trendy.
> OHHH!!! LETS SEE HOW ANTI-TRENDY MR.DAVE IS NOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...








 Thats right, secrets out. I have really been banging Megan Fox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All thanks to my doppelganger


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think that little chihuahua will scare me, bitch I spent my teen years in the most English hating part of Wales during the English hating peak season!  Pah, it'd take an army of little hamsters like that to even make consider batting an eyelid to it!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAAAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAAA!!!

I HAS ONE HAMSTER! DIS ONE HAMSTER SHALL DUPLICATE TO 1,000,000 HAMSTERS IN ABOUT 2435 DAYS!!!!






Be afraid Trolley, be very afraid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

He's not as evil as my hamster.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I HAS ONE HAMSTER! DIS ONE HAMSTER SHALL DUPLICATE TO 1,000,000 HAMSTERS IN ABOUT 2435 DAYS!!!!








  The face of _madness_! The unnamable horror!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wai u do that to mee?  How am I supposed to go to sleep now? 



Oh, right. Booze.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> He's not as evil as my hamster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes yes, drink up. *rubs hands together* All going according to plan. *evil laugh*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


I know someone somewhere on the forum is gonna end up doing a combobreaker, so I figured it should be me. 

So yeah. Thank the lord.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Fix'd


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Aug 4, 2009)

OH GOD NOT THE BIRDS NOT THE BIRDS OH PLEASE GOD NOT THE BIRDS AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH OH GOD THE BIRDS, THEY'RE IN MY EYES


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> OH GOD NOT THE BIRDS NOT THE BIRDS OH PLEASE GOD NOT THE BIRDS AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH OH GOD THE BIRDS, THEY'RE IN MY EYES



MMWWWWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! AND THE FIRST VICTIM IS SLAIN!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*high 5's* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and,


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> *high 5's*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you!

and,


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome, You're welcome!

Oh and,


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> You're welcome, You're welcome!
> 
> Oh and,


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 4, 2009)

That emoticon just stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been on EoF for half of the day.

Be back later when all the posts are new.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> I've been on EoF for half of the day.
> 
> Be back later when all the posts are new.



Same here, I need to get out of here. I have been in here all day XD


----------



## Splych (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread got so many pages...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> This thread got so many pages...



Can you say, best thread ever?!


----------



## emupaul (Aug 5, 2009)

best bread ever...I mean thread ever...needs some butter.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 5, 2009)

@ NeSchn and Brian117: Can I be a BIFF too?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> @ NeSchn and Brian117: Can I be a BIFF too?



Sure, but you need to whip out that dong of yours and measure it against the Gigantic wall of hugeness.

You need 9294" to qualify to be part of our BIFF club.

NeSchn's record is: 9502"

My record is: 1000328"

If you beat the qualifying size, you are in!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian117 lies, I has bigger dick.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 5, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the record written right here.

Now, don't disobey what is in writing.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 5, 2009)

So it's measured in micrometres?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> So it's measured in micrometres?



Brians was measured in Micrometers, mine however was measured in feet.


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

>



WTF it looks just like my hamster (its the truth for this, not joking) 

Doppelganger is at it again!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, to be honest, it looks like my hamster too. I guess that means my hamster looks like Domination's as well.

And I went by PJ's Pet Centre a week ago and also saw a bunch of hamsters that looked like my hamster! I was amazed it was like my hamster times 20!

You catch my drift?


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought they were related or something. Then I realise I was retarded. 

Or maybe because it really successfully duplicated?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

MMMWWWWAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!

My hamsters are starting to duplicate, 2000 something days until 1,000,000!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm ready for ya, I'm building my army.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'm ready for ya, I'm building my army.


FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.

I can't wait for my hamsters, I'm going to make them become ninjas and have sniper rifles.


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'm ready for ya, I'm building my army.



Thats so cute. I have soft spot for small animals, especially hamsters.

Lemme join you Mr. Dave! That hamster is much cuter!

We should bump this thread after 2000 days.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll be counting then.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

No no no, lets keep this thread going for the next 2000 days!


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you photoshop Black Metal Hamsters pl0x?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Can you photoshop Black Metal Hamsters pl0x?








 Will do once I find a Photoshop 7 this isn't in Spanish XD


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

I request this topic to be stickied!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 5, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I request this topic to be stickied!


I second that notion. This thread shall not be unstickied for 5 and a half years.

Now make it happen bitches.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! WHO ELSE IS WITH US!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 5, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make sure it happens, even if I have to sell my soul to whichever mod.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you my BIFF!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------



## Law (Aug 5, 2009)

If this topic gets stickied I'll suicide live on cam.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> If this topic gets stickied I'll suicide live on cam.


If this topic gets stickied, I'll be ready with popcorn to watch.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> If this topic gets stickied I'll suicide live on cam.



I'll be there watching with a box of Cheez-Its


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello nosferdrian. If you're reading this, you know what to do. Expect my soul in your inbox once I see NeSchn's topic stickied.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2009)

Ant0pong disapproves of this American produced topic.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Ant0pong said:
			
		

> Ant0pong disapproves of this American produced topic.


Most unAmericans would, but it will become an asset in the future. An unAmerican like you isn't capable of seeing the positive repercussion of the epicity of this thread. You clearly have a weak constitution.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a PM Mr. Plutonijj

My friend Kyle told me to tell everyone that he isn't gay.... take out the n't


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

COME ON GET STICKIED!!!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Did Plutonij agree to it?

It may be a long term contract, but it's well worth it. All we ask is 5 and a half years.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 6, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you fucking bitch...


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Why can't we all just be BIFFs?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Did Plutonij agree to it?
> 
> It may be a long term contract, but it's well worth it. All we ask is 5 and a half years.
> He hasn't gotten back to me.
> ...


Yes, however me and and Brian are the only ones who can be BIFFF's sorry :\


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Black Metal Hamsters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sticky.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2009)

Latest recruit in my hamster army.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Trolley you wanna be BIFFs?


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Mr. Dave!!!!! Lemme join your army! Pl0x!!! 

I really like cute hamsters~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (too bad mine have grown too fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Trolley you wanna be BIFFs?
> 
> Sure why not!  Although you have to be willing to join the Global Social Revolution and the p1ngpong For Moderator movement!
> 
> ...



The hamster army is part of the Global Social Revolution!


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Lemme join and you will have 3 able-bodied (ok maybe not) biting sumo hamsters! Comes in three colors!

Just churn-out more cute hamster pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are there rock star hamsters?

Edit:





OMG! I can see Steven Tyler in this lil guy! 

I'm going to have hamsters avatars next!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'll join!

Hooray +1 BIFFs!

How does the Global Social Revolution work? Will I need to put up some posters in my neighbourhood?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Mr. Dave!!!!! Lemme join your army! Pl0x!!!
> 
> I really like cute hamsters~
> 
> ...


NOOOOO!!!!!

YOU'RE JOINING THE ENEMY!!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

If you don't show some cool hamstas in your army, I am joining Mr. Dave! 

And my hamsters do look fat.

The captain of my 3 hamstas!





This is becoming a hamster thread.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 6, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry. I still want the thread to be stickied. Just need a BIFF...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> If you don't show some cool hamstas in your army, I am joining Mr. Dave!
> 
> And my hamsters do look fat.
> 
> ...


We're BIFF's :\


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

TEH BLAK METUL HAMSTA ARMY (so far)!!!!
















And Hamagor is on Page 8 or 9


----------



## emupaul (Aug 6, 2009)

Pretty nice album art that would look good printed on a big vinyl sleeve/jacket

and ill tell you what... you sir get pressed and Ill play you on my turntable and toss the sleeve to dieing fan on the ground after my big mosh transitions.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Oooooooooooooo


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Hamster abuse. I am not amused.

HAMSTAS ARE KIND AND WILL NOT JOIN DA DARK SIDE!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hamster abuse. I am not amused.
> 
> HAMSTAS ARE KIND AND WILL NOT JOIN DA DARK SIDE!



THESE HAMSTAS WERE MADE WITH EEEEBBBBBIIIILLLL!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 6, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll join!
> 
> Hooray +1 BIFFs!
> 
> ...



Consider yourself a member of the Global Social Revoltion then!  See the above reply for what to do next.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOES!!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING TROLLEYDAVE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

THEY NEED TO JOIN THE GLOBAL EBIL REVOLTION!!!! WHEN YOU SEE SOMEONE STRUGGLING WITH BAGS, TRIP THEM AND LAUGH!!!!

MMMMWWWWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHBAA


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> HAMSTAS ARE KIND AND WILL NOT JOIN DA DARK SIDE!


That's just what they _want_ you to think. You're a victim to the hamster propaganda. And one day when we're all toiling away in mines, at the feet of our hamstery overlords, remember that I tried to warn you, but _noooo_, you wouldn't listen.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 6, 2009)

What is this thread about again?


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2009)

The inevitable hamster uprising.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> The inevitable hamster uprising.



Yes *rubs hands together*


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2009)

Did you ever get a PM back yet CablePhish?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 7, 2009)

No I haven't. I'll send more.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> No I haven't. I'll send more.



YES! YOU IS TEH BESTESTEST BIFF EvAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 7, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you fucking bitch...


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian117, go make out with Hadrian's picture.

And on another more positive note, keep up the good work


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't. I tried giving him a BJ and the paper got wet and soggy, and ripped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm taking donations for other members to send me a picture of them naked.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, PM me your mailing address.


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

Wait.... I think I am missing a point...

Mr. Dave and NeSchn, neither of you are hamsters right?

FFFFUUUUUUUU

I've been tricked. Whos a hamster here? I will join you on your conquest pl0x!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> K, PM me your mailing address.



I had to ask Hadrian multiple times if he was being serious about when he sent the picture of him. I will now do the same for you.

Are you serious?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only when I'm making contests. Sorry.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll send you a picture of me, not naked, but just a picture of me.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 7, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I'll send you a picture of me, not naked, but just a picture of me.



Will you put black metal piggies in the background?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want.


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

Ultimate Ebilness. Hamstas rule da world.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Ultimate Ebilness. Hamstas rule da world.



Holy suffering fuck   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I knew it! I _knew_ it! But did you listen? _Nooooo! _



Ebol.... eeebooool...


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

I have already turned over to the Hamsta Side. May the sunflower seeds be with you.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2009)

Ooooooo, so now there is three hamster armies!


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

No. They are the hamsta gods and when your armies collide, Hamsta valkyries will come down and bring the dead to hammy heaven.

We stand for peace, love, cuteness and sunflower seeds.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> No. They are the hamsta gods and when your armies collide, Hamsta valkyries will come down and bring the dead to hammy heaven.
> 
> We stand for peace, love, cuteness and sunflower seeds.



We stand for EEEEBBBBIIIILLLL!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2009)

Your cube wubby fuzzy wobbly furry hamster armies will be converted by our 

Holy Hamsta Proganda!

Don't try to resist cos



			
				Domination said:
			
		

> HAMSTAS ARE DIVINE





			
				Domination said:
			
		

>


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2009)

I just pooped.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah I know, it landed in my bloody cup of tea ya bastard!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, it landed in my bloody cup of tea ya bastard!



MMMWHWhWHWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

Why is your tea bloody, Mr.Dave? Turbecolosis?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why is your tea bloody, Mr.Dave? Turbecolosis?



Yup


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your tea is ever bloody, NeSchn, its because you lost your virginity. So you will never see bloodied tea.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAAAAN, fuck you Domination. I will lose it sometime, I WILLS!!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000 pounds tree trunk sized 70 year old zz cup women do not apply.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 8, 2009)

i would like to see a picture of a double Z wo(man)...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Megan Fox does


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

She told me she won't do you, ever, yesterday


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> She told me she won't do you, ever, yesterday


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcboom (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

>



She went like


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she was saying


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 9, 2009)

NeSchn, I'm worried. The thread is sinking.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2009)

Und wat iz it sinking about?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> NeSchn, I'm worried. The thread is sinking.



IT NEEDS TO BE STICKIED!!! NOAW!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

224 posts in 10 days. Worth a sticky.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> 224 posts in 10 days. Worth a sticky.



In less than 10 days I may add. I created this last Saturday I think... Maybe. Lolol

Either way, IT DESERVES STICKY!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this gets stickied, then mine also deserves to be stickied.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Lets sticky all the member topics. Excluding mine.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I do agree, your hasn't reached 16 pages yet. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Just kiddin' BIFF


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

People like hating on me in this forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it a sign?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> People like hating on me in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't hate you! HOW COULD I HATE A BIFF!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

You are not Antonkan, no hate on you.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*begins to take our BIFF friendship ring back like in that Spongebob episode of Patrick's secret box*


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that episode!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

BIFF sounds' like beef.... I am hungry. Can I eat both of you?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> BIFF sounds' like beef.... I am hungry. Can I eat both of you?



Ahem...

Don't you have a Brian117 Election party you need to be at on another thread in this forum?

There will be snacks available in the lobby while I give my speech.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> BIFF sounds' like beef.... I am hungry. Can I eat both of you?



I can give you the whole story behind why I use BIFF if you really want me to


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Doesn't it just means Best Internet Friend Forever?

Though it sounds liek Beef. Can I take a bite?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Doesn't it just means Best Internet Friend Forever?



You know, I never even thought of that.

But what it came from, is BFF and people (girls mostly) are always like "Yah! I'm hanging out with my BFF tonight!" and when they say BFF it sounds like Biff. And we were reading Death Of A Salesman at the time in school and I just starting saying Biff Loman, and just shortened it to BIFF.


However, I do like Best Internet Friend Forever.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't believe you, so you mean you are Brian's Biff Loman?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I don't believe you, so you mean you are Brian's Biff Loman?


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 10, 2009)

Posting in a NeSchn thread.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Posting in a NeSchn thread.








DOES MTHR HAS THE POWER TO MAKE STICKY?!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESH! HE COULD MAKE NESCHN STICKY ALL OVER!!!111!!!!1!!!11!


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 10, 2009)

Stickied.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

YYYYYYYEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!

OMFG I LOVE YOU SO MUCH MTHR!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

So LOVE MTHR = MTHR IS BIFF

Thus, Mthr = Brian117 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NeSchn sticky now


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

If I was Mthr, I would quickly make me moderator and help this community out. 

But since that can't happen, that means, no. I'm not Mthr.

And congratulations on getting the thread stickied!

Oh and NeSchn, if I can be totally honest, all this time I really did think that BIFF meant Best Internet Friend Forever.


----------



## Splych (Aug 10, 2009)

It got stickied.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> If I was Mthr, I would quickly make me moderator and help this community out.
> 
> But since that can't happen, that means, no. I'm not Mthr.
> 
> ...



Mthr2 = -Brian117^Mod
-Brian117 = Mthr^Supervisor

Thus Brian can never be Mthrnite since he will only be a mod and not a supervisor from the observations of my lousy equations.

And call NeSchn Biff Loman from now on.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> If I was Mthr, I would quickly make me moderator and help this community out.
> 
> But since that can't happen, that means, no. I'm not Mthr.
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You couldn't see the irony? I said call NeSchn Biff Loman when I was still using your name.

Dang. Guess singaporean irony doesn't apply on teh forumz.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I still don't get it.

Lulz


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

MORE MINIONS APPROACH!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

NESCHN. Those pictures reminded me of that offer you made me wanting to send me an, AUTOGRAPHED* picture of you with black metal piggies.

Would you really want to help my collection of GBAtemp members autographs?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2009)

I am gay for the American user NeSchn


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NESCHN. Those pictures reminded me of that offer you made me wanting to send me an, AUTOGRAPHED* picture of you with black metal piggies.
> 
> Would you really want to help my collection of GBAtemp members autographs?



Sure thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Send me your address and I will ship it out before I go camping tomorrow.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 10, 2009)

p1ngay said:
			
		

> I am gay for the American user NeSchn


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

p1ngay said:
			
		

> I am gay for the American user NeSchn



Same back


----------



## Law (Aug 11, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> p1ngay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



p1ngay and NeSchgay?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kay gaiz, could you maybe lay off the Gay fad and do another?


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Kay gaiz, could you maybe lay off the Gay fad and do one another?


Fix'd. 

Also, being gay is not a fad.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> _*atrocity number 1
> 
> *atrocity number 2
> 
> *atrocity number 3_



Those are not hamstas! Your gayness ahs affected the product quality of the hamstas.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








............


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 11, 2009)

So yeah, I just figured out Duke Nuke'em Forever is called Duke Nuke'em Forever, because we're gonna have to wait forever for it to come out.


----------



## Law (Aug 11, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> So yeah, I just figured out Duke *Nukem* Forever is called Duke *Nukem* Forever, because we're gonna have to wait forever for it to come out.



Fixed that for you, faggot.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C.O.R.E is the new Duke Nukem Forever, well more like Duke Nukem Impossible.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Kay gaiz, could you maybe lay off the Gay fad and do another?
> I only said it once, sorry BIFF.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, THESE HAMSTAS BE DA BEST HAMSTAS EVA!!!!


In other news, I pooped.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> In other news, I pooped.



Did you do this on the damn hamsats?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is something in my defecate that makes the hamstas EBIL!!!!


----------



## emupaul (Aug 11, 2009)

p1ngay said:
			
		

> I am gay for the American user NeSchn
> 
> Arial font...
> 
> ...




proof internet can make seemingly normal members of society gay.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2009)

emupaul said:
			
		

> proof internet can make seemingly normal members of society gay.









Anyways, I'll see you guys on Sunday. Keep this thread going!!! MY HAMSTAS WILL AMAZING BY THE TIME I COME BACK.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> emupaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies. I can make better ones. I just need torrent and photoshop.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I'll see you guys on Sunday.


Where are you going? Is it juvenile hall? Admit it, it's juvenile hall. Go on, fess up. It's the slammer. What did you do? (Well, except for all the stuff you did here. And animal cruelty involving hamsters. Oh, and lewd and lascivous conduct in public. )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Damn things move fast around here....I'm gone for couple of days and we have thread about nothing stickied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry NeSchn, I wasn't on..

And really, what is this about, what should I say?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 12, 2009)

I am gay for the Croatian moderator Plutonij.

But arent we all?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

p1ngay said:
			
		

> I am gay for the Croatian moderator Plutonij.
> 
> But arent we all?









Missed you guys....You should sing on Hadrians next song about me p1ngy....or at least re-record "Toni is a thread closer", you'd be a killer back-vocal!!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2009)

p1ngay said:
			
		

> I am gay for the Croatian moderator Plutonij.
> 
> But arent we all?


Sadly, he is one of the few that are hot around these parts.


----------



## mucus (Aug 12, 2009)

I love neschn!
i caught one once, but it was misspelled so it got away. . .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> p1ngay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 12, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A CHALLENGER APPEARS!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god no now I'm scarred for life :ohgod:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, I see I have a serious duelist!!

Wanna get you ass kicked?!

We'll continue this in.....Temper Pics thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2184645

Mthr, you're going down!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait till NeSchn finds this spam in his thread.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

NeShchn, Brian is your BIFF, you should vote for him. Brian117 4 Mod


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, don't worry. He will.

He comes back from vacation on Sunday.

I have my spi-...ahem, sources* keeping an eye on him.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *snip



This hamsta is not cute....


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 15, 2009)

This isn't stickied anymore...or so I see. QUESTION MARK?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> This isn't stickied anymore...or so I see. QUESTION MARK?



The mods were jealous of NeSchn's potential.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 15, 2009)

It's because they didn't see the potential in the thread that I saw.

p1ngay PMed Toni to take it down.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> It's because they didn't see the potential in the thread that I saw.
> 
> *p1ngay PMed Toni to take it down.*








Actually, he didn't, and I wasn't the one who unpinned this thread...


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*random generic gasping noise
Then who did?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

I did... mwahaahaha...


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Brian117 did it, he didn't want to lose his BIFF to internet popularity


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Brian117 did it, he didn't want to lose his BIFF to internet popularity



I will believe I did it when I see blue font saying, "Moderator" under my name.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats an s too much (he wants only moderator) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I though he was going for admin now?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 16, 2009)

WHO UNSTICKIED MY THREAD!!!!!


NNNNOOOEEEEZZZSZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

I knew NeSchn would have a hard time dealing with this.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I knew NeSchn would have a hard time dealing with this.



I'MA BOUT TO GO APE SHIT!!!!


STICKY IT!!!!!! NNNNOOOAAAWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

*stickies*

Oh wait...I don't have the ability to...yet.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> *stickies*
> 
> Oh wait...I don't have the ability to...yet.



YOU BETTER SOON!!!

OOOORRRRR IIIII WWWWIIIILLLLLLL POOOPPP!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

*phrrrrrrt* Ooops sorry bout that, didn't mean to get gassy in your thread, I'll take my leave now!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *phrrrrrrt* Ooops sorry bout that, didn't mean to get gassy in your thread, I'll take my leave now!



NOESSSZZZSSS!!! I IS IN NEED OF (I don't want to use caps anymore) your halp to get meh threadzor stickied again!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

I MAED EET STICKY!!!!!

Oh wait, I forgot the "ed".


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I MAED EET STICKY!!!!!
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot the "ed".


"Poor Petrie. Poor, Poor Petrie."


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> "Poor Petrie. Poor, Poor Petrie."








Can I paint.net it for the Brian117 4 Mod campaign?

Edit: I wont do it after all. I realised that I am uninspired and lethargic.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do whatever you feel like doing to it, IDC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 17, 2009)

NeSchn, I'm sorry this happened. I'm going to think of a way to weed out the moderater and/or administrator that did this.

Yeah I'm that good.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> NeSchn, I'm sorry this happened. I'm going to think of a way to weed out the moderater and/or administrator that did this.
> 
> Yeah I'm that good.



I'm gunna get on my Medieval armor and go find out who did this!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

*cough* Toni...*points* *cough*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How's that mate?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 17, 2009)

*reveals secret mod power*

 Dun 
 Dun 
 Dun


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

A nice weekend camping, and you come back and see this.

So sorry BIFF.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> A nice weekend camping, and you come back and see this.
> 
> So sorry BIFF.



Its OK, everything will work out. I promise.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

*BAMP​*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bawmp.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Bawemp.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bawempy.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 18, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 18, 2009)

c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll combo break your combo breaker!!!!

*NeSchn Roxxorsss!!!!!*

Sticky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> c-c-c-combo breaker!
> NNNOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> QUOTE(Domination @ Aug 18 2009, 02:06 PM) I'll combo break your combo breaker!!!!
> ...



YESH!!!! SCHTICKY!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

MY FIRST MUTANT HAMSTA!!!

MMMMWWWWUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 18, 2009)

That "thing" looks like it needs to be put out of its misery! I can hear it whispering, "Kill me...".


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 19, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> That "thing" looks like it needs to be put out of its misery! I can hear it whispering, "Kill me...".



I'm gunna send it after the Admins so they can sticky this thread again.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 19, 2009)

Post, NOAW


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

NeSchn, stop mutating the poor hamstas. Just use pros to train them into elite covert hamstas.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn, stop mutating the poor hamstas. Just use pros to train them into elite covert hamstas.



I will do whatever I want to deh hamstas!

I AM EEEEEBBBIIIILLLLLLL


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

*EBILNESS ROXXOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The poor cute, cuddly, fuzzly, wobbbly little creatures...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> *EBILNESS ROXXOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> The poor cute, cuddly, fuzzly, wobbbly little creatures...



I THOUGHT YOU HATED TEH EBIL!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

For Overlord:


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG YOU DOUBLE POSTED!!! (Insert O face here. This is where O face came from http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/455919 )
Btw (By the way) that was completely off topic. But then again...hasn't most of this thread been off topic?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> OMG YOU DOUBLE POSTED!!! (Insert O face here. This is where O face came from http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/455919 )
> Btw (By the way) that was completely off topic. But then again...hasn't most of this thread been off topic?



Best flash video EVAR! 

And who cares if its off-topic, I'll get real off-topic.


I had a dream last night that GBATemp changed the layout and the name of the board to WTFi Boards, and they got rid of the EOF and the Blog Section


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> they got rid of the EOF
> 
> *YUU CALD DAT A DREAM!!!!!???? IDZ CALD A NITEMEHRZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

*I KN**OWS!!!!!*
*I'S WOKEDED UP IN A COLDS SW3AT AND ALLM0$T [email protected] KRYING!!! I WAS SSSOOO SCAERED!!!!!*


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 20, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT THE EOF!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

*GBATEMP EEF NO EOF NORT GBATEMP ANEEMOAR!!!!!! SAY NO TO REMOVING EOF!!!!!!​*
on a side-note:

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BRIAN117 4 MOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT THE EOF!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I KNOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 21, 2009)

BAMP!!!

THIS CAN'T GO ONTO SECOND PAGE!!!!!


IT NEEDS STICKIEDED!!!


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 21, 2009)

GIVE US STICKY OR GIVE US PERMA-BAN!!


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait wait wait....I don't think I'm ready to get perma-banned yet.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 21, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> GIVE US STICKY OR GIVE US TEMPY-BAN!!



FIX'd


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 21, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: Btw, what happened to all teh Hamstas?


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 22, 2009)

HOLY SH*T THIS THREAD BLEW MY MIND!!!!! also i was going to post some hamsters but those dam birds ate them... D:


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are still in the making.


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW YOU LOVE OPETH


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ): BUT NESCHN DOES HATE THE SHIT OUT OF AEROSMITH, SO YES, ARMAGEDDON IS INEVITABLE!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 23, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> D: DUDEEEEEEEEEE, I LIEK CABBAGE TOO!!!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit:




"O hai thar NeSchn"


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 23, 2009)

C-C-C-C-C-C-C-CABBAGE BREAKER!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> "O hai thar NeSchn"


Hai dair Mr. Toasty


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

"Immah coming to your house now"


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 23, 2009)

This thread is so much fun.


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr. Toasty


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> This thread is so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the love chain


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

Metawubphosis​[/p]







 "Innocent Love"
|
V





 "Protecting the loved one"
| 
V





 "Protecting the love one, yet threatening him for his love at the same time"
|
V





 "Obsessed, and stalking... looking at the target from the shadows all the time"
|
V


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

>


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Domination (Aug 24, 2009)

This is me:






Oh Shi-... wrong one


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 24, 2009)

THIS IS MEH:!

<img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Misc-tpvgames.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


I IS [email protected] M0THEERFUCKeR!!!!


----------



## Domination (Aug 24, 2009)

NeSchn?

Edit:





Potential Aerosmith logo?

Edit2:





Seven Tyler?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>



YESH!!!


----------



## Law (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 24, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

>



AMAZING!


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

NeSchn, you need to fall the stage like the emoticon to create some media buzz around your band! Steen Tyler is an example.... I hope he recovers sooon


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn, you need to fall the stage like the emoticon to create some media buzz around your band! Steen Tyler is an example.... I hope he recovers sooon



I wish that would happen BUT WE'S AIN'T NO FAMEOUS!!!! WE NEEDS RECORDDS DEAL!!!!


If we get a record deal I'll put your name in our first major albums booklet


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

If you become famous and filthy rich can you ask Joe Perry or Zakk Wylde to sign their underwear and mail it to me? Or Jimmy Page?

I wish NeSchn was famous.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> If you become famous and filthy rich can you ask Joe Perry or Zakk Wylde to sign their underwear and mail it to me? Or Jimmy Page?
> 
> I wish NeSchn was famous.



Will do, and same here.

But for now you can watch my new drum video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.facebook.com/v/1149822118057


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

NESCHN IS TEH BLACK METAL JOHN BONHAM!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 25, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NESCHN IS TEH BLACK METAL JOHN BONHAM!


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

wtf is that.... it doesn't look like NeSchn nor John Bonham.....


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

It's Lobo, duh. 

A leeetle Photoshop and he'd look like he has no nose.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Lobo








Was that with make up?


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

What what what?


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Huh huh huh?


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

Que?


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

No?


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

Most certainly not.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Does fortune city even mean anything?


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2009)

Not really, no. Maybe something metaphoric. 







O RLY?


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Heres a nice requiem.....


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 26, 2009)

It was Abbath from Immortal.


MOAR LOBO!!!





That guy is the weird looking motherfucker I have ever seen.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

Do Black Metal guys liek Lobo?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Do Black Metal guys liek Lobo?



Just as much as Black Metal guys liek mudkipz


----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

Mudkip r liekd universally. So black metal guys lurv lobo.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Do Black Metal guys liek Lobo?


Which Lobo? There are two. But let's not go through _that _again.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 27, 2009)

Jebus, shut the fuck up about black metal anything. It's fucking annoying as hell.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Mudkip r liekd universally. So black metal guys lurv lobo.
> 
> Yip yip!
> 
> ...



The fuck you say son?! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 black metal and no one can ever take that away from me.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Jebus, shut the fuck up about black metal anything. It's fucking annoying as hell.


At least we're not embedding autoplaying scripts in out sigs to blare black metal at you with every reply. 


...yet.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

We need autoplaying sigs of Lobo first!!!! And I meant the weird guy.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> And I meant the weird guy.


...you're gonna have to be more specific.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You know.....


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

LOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBO
OBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOL
BOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLO
OLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOB
LOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBO
OBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOL
BOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLO
OLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOB
LOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBO
OBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBO


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2009)

Tooting your own horn, I see


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> LOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBO
> OBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOL
> BOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLO
> OLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOBOLOB
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Tooting your own horn, I see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know it.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> You know it.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You know it.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Best stuff ever created.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEATBALL TOAST FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There should be a saying that goes "as awesome as a NeSchn"!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> MEATBALL TOAST FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There should be a saying that goes "as awesome as a NeSchn"!



Lets do it.

Abbath is as awesome as NeSchn!

GBATemp.net is as awesome as NeSchn!

Cowpies are as awesome as NeSchn!

Jesus was as awesome as NeSchn!


KEEP IT GOING!


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2009)

NeSchn, NeSchn swimming in the ocean 
Causing a commotion
Cuz he is so awesome
NeSchn, NeSchn swimming in the ocean
Pretty big and pretty white
He beat a polar bear in a fight!

Like an underwater unicorn
He got a kickass groinal horn!
He's the Jedi of the sea!
He stops Cthulhu eating ye!
NeSchn he is NeSchn!
Just dont let him touch your balls!
NeSchn, he is NeSchn!
Inventor of the Shishkebab!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> NeSchn, NeSchn swimming in the ocean
> Causing a commotion
> Cuz he is so awesome
> NeSchn, NeSchn swimming in the ocean
> ...


YESH!

NeSchn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Narwhals!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Whats a narwhal?

But tehy are awshum.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Whats a narwhal?
> 
> But tehy are awshum.



LOOK DEM UP!!!

Narwhal is teh sex!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

I remembered someone here had a Narwhal avy... Was it you or Silent sniper.....


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok that's it. I want this thread in lock hell.

Toni if you're reading this, please answer my plea.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I remembered someone here had a Narwhal avy... Was it you or Silent sniper.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!

Aren't you the one who wanted to help me get it restickied...

I feel so betrayed I might get sick.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol I like that one


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 29, 2009)

Yoshi is not a swine he's a dinosaur.

LOL you afil.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2009)

..oh, LOBO!

(re-stickied)


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 29, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> ..oh, LOBO!
> 
> (re-stickied)



YESH!!!

GOD DAMN I LOVE YOU MTHR!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Lobo is teh good luck


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Lobo is teh good luck



Praise the Lord for LOBO!


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Lobo was born for greatness


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Lobo was born for greatness



+1 to that brotha!

Now for something completely unrelated:

I laughed my ass off at this video


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

An example of terrible music, not to mention goofy singing voices.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>



I liked that one.

Thanks for posting in my thread Mr.Hop.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

Can i join in the fun, people?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 30, 2009)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Can i join in the fun, people?



Yes, you can!!!

Whats your favorite kind of pie!?!


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

I liek women


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hair pie!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I liek men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2009)

Its funny here, glad you got a sticky


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YESH? WUT?

I liek NeSchn moar don't worry.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 30, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Its funny here, glad you got a sticky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD!

I'm neither man nor woman so you don't have to worry about being called gay.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sorry I got angry at this thread a couple days everyone.

Can I still be a chum of the NeSchn thread?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I got angry at this thread a couple days everyone.
> 
> Can I still be a chum of the NeSchn thread?



Yup yup, if you want. No hard feelings here!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright, who ate my Toblerone? I left it on the counter and now it's gone!


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Alright, who ate my Toblerone? I left it on the counter and now it's gone!



NOT THE TOBLERONE. (it was probably your kids(assuming you have kids(gasp parentheses in parentheses?) ) ) I like toblerone.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

So it was you that ate my Toblerone then!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So it was you that ate my Toblerone then!


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So it was you that ate my Toblerone then!



AH-HA I KNEW IT WAS NESCHN ALL ALONG!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (but still going on the kid theory)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

So you split the proceeds of the crime did you? Well that does it, I'm not coming in here again.  This sticky thread has bloody sticky fingers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I'll see you in another 7 and 3/4 of a post


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So you split the proceeds of the crime did you? Well that does it, I'm not coming in here again.  This sticky thread has bloody sticky fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm telling you that was my last post in this thread!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm telling you that was my last post in this thread!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those lines are so 2006.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Those lines are so 2006.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

WELL THIS LINE THAT I AM CURRENTLY TYPING AT THIS EXACT MOMENT IS SO 2004.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Those lines are so 2006.







"Did you have an agenda with me?"


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 31, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>



Awwwww

I WUV YOU DOMY!!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

So awesome... I'm... fainting...


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So awesome... I'm... fainting...



My fucking God, you are a God DOMY, I love everything you post!


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

No, no, your compliments make me have orgasms, like this:



Spoiler: inappropriate content, mods delete as they deem fit











edit: Domy? Where'd you find that name from?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> No, no, your compliments make me have orgasms, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooo, I'm glad I do that for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Domy, I just kinda came up with it. I liketh it. DOMY!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 2, 2009)

I swear Hadrian used to call me Dommy. With double m... w/e... You can call em whatever you liek


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 2, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I swear Hadrian used to call me Dommy. With double m... w/e... You can call em whatever you liek







(I'm teh sec0nd l1ne of text!)

Also, where has my BIFF been lately?


----------



## Domination (Sep 2, 2009)

His too busy fapping to your posts. And avatar.

Especially the avatar


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 2, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> His too busy fapping to your posts. And avatar.
> 
> Especially the avatar



Most likely, when I first saw my avatar I didn't even have to fap. I just came right then and there. It was amazing.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 4, 2009)

NO REPLY IN OVER ONE DAY!

THIS... IS... BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> > BLASPHEMY!!!!


I just remembered, there is an actual board game out there named Blasphemy, and the whole point is to get Jesus crucified, its pretty fucked up XD


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

Religionist?


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 4, 2009)

I can has cheeseburger is apparently owning this thread.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Religionist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Can I haz cookie?






extremely offtopic: I jsut realised Opeth is going to perform in Singapore. Bleargh.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Can I haz cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go see them, even if you don't like them, they put on an amazing live show.


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I saw wrongly.... But theres a gig with ZZ Top!!!!! Hard Rock ftw!

Now... wheres my cookie.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I think I saw wrongly.... But theres a gig with ZZ Top!!!!! Hard Rock ftw!
> 
> Now... wheres my cookie.


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

Edit: The translation party stuff are really funny IMO.

http://translationparty.com/tp/#3904818

And di you see the one at the b'day thread?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Edit: The translation party stuff are really funny IMO.
> 
> http://translationparty.com/tp/#3904818
> 
> And di you see the one at the b'day thread?



You did a translation party in the b'day thread?

I saw your post though, it was teh sex.


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

You need to read between the lines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you, I think I'm having another orgasm because of your compliment. Halleneschn!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You need to read between the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DON'T SEEEEES IT!!!


And I am glad you did orgasms again


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

.... nvm, it isn't anything much anyways

And I think I was just dried up of my reproductive cells after seeing another compliment from you!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> And I think I was just dried up of my reproductive cells after seeing another compliment from you!








 I'm flattered!


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

You are too humble. I think you are the reincarnation of the jesus of sex. Or devil of sex if you don't like jesus.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You are too humble. I think you are the reincarnation of the jesus of sex. Or devil of sex if you don't like jesus.



I love both.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

I love NeSchn.

This thread is so dead.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I love NeSchn.
> 
> This thread is so dead.



Unfortunately, I think it is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please leave Stickied!

It is an epic thread.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

So I'm not supposed to post here anymore?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So I'm not supposed to post here anymore?



NOES!!!!

KEEP POSTING!


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

I shall revive this thread!


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't forget to eat all of your greens everyone. It'll help you grow up big and strong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2009)

Yesh!!!!

Revived!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Cablephish (Sep 7, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


You should've used the real version of the picture. My laugh would've shaken the Earth.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> You should've used the real version of the picture. My laugh would've shaken the Earth.



lol You've got a good point there!  My brains in half speed mode today tho for some reason.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*Posts merged*

DOUBLE POST:

I just found a piece of plastic in my Dinty Moore beef stew.


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I just found a piece of *human meat* in my Dinty Moore beef stew.



Fix'd to suit what a black metal kid eats.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I found another piece of plastic in it XD


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

No no, I'm sure its human meat, just that its too tough and you think its plastic.

offtopic: nite


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> No no, I'm sure its human meat, just that its too tough and you think its plastic.
> 
> offtopic: nite



Yeah, most likely.


Night night, BIFF


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't let the NeSchns bite...seriously


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Don't let the NeSchns bite...seriously


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Don't let the NeSchns bite...seriously



Bite what?


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>



I can't believe theres such an obvious spelling mistake on this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you know, don't let NeSchn bite because his black metal power is so great, he is like dracula, but you'll be converted into mindless black metal addicts instead.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

What's the spelling mistake?


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

grammar mistake, made with real people. not made by real humans.

Ok maybe both. 

Nvm.

And NeSchn never changed his title. Brian has already changed his name.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that, but it was the only Cannibal Soup pic I could find! lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>


AMAZING!


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> VERY DELICIOUS!



Fix'd


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just stop this before it starts again, these are what kills the thread all the time XD


MOAR PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

targeted at bush and people who impersonate him!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually laughed out loud at that pic!


----------



## Domination (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually laughed out loud at the dog in the pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




offtopic again: nite ppl


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I actually laughed out loud at the dog in the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Night Dommy mate!

How's your insomnia Mr N?  You actually manage to get some kip?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Night Dommy mate!
> 
> How's your insomnia Mr N?  You actually manage to get some kip?



I managed to get 4 hours of sleep, I finally fell asleep at around 3 or 330 and woke up at 730. Tonight I need to go to bed at around 10 or 1030 and wake up at 5 in the morning. Ugh, I am pretty tired right now, I think I may take a sleep aid pill, that usually helps


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2009)

MORE CAT PICTURES!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 8, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> MORE CAT PICTURES!



YES SIR!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 9, 2009)

Hahahaha, that Haircut one was awesome!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, that Haircut one was awesome!


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> QUOTE(NeSchn @ Sep 9 2009, 06:21 PM)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^ Pure class Mr D!


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

You must post a pic, Mr. Dave! Or else we have nothing to continue on!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Image may look blurry because it was broadcasted from heaven, and i have bad conenctions.

btw, what happened to the hamstas.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>



I'm keeping an eye on ya


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>








respectively.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry 30+ yr old mr dave. lol. And the cats in both the pics look simillar too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm warning you now that


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

remember the soul devourer from before? well


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

This is how much the soul devourer cat scares me


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

but, eh.... they are really fucking cuteeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got soft spot for cute little animals....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a soft spot for animals full stop! lol  Usually animals > humans any day!


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

I think cat species can be extremely cute when they have big round eyes!  Humans, maybe girls can be cute and hot, but they are humans, which IMO is greatly flawed! Can't wait for Okamiden, with Chibiterasu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Now, lets continue:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Okamiden, with Chibiterasu



I don't have a clue what they are!


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

offtopic:http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=177841
DS game. 




Fucking cute. Riteeeeeeeeeee. I think I'm sounding like a girl.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 9, 2009)

i can haz cheezburger *BHURP* or is it a bit too much?
Stupid joke, i noes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

lol The only stupid joke ever was the one the American government played when they put George W Bush in power. *badump-tish*


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

So you don't mind Gordon Brown? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And NeSchn, befroe GBAtemp crashes, I just want to tell you.... you are awesome and I love you....


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So you don't mind Gordon Brown?



We didn't put him in power, he took over.


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

I was meaning Gordon Brown somehow taking over was a bad joke too, no?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So you don't mind Gordon Brown?



No no no, I hate the hell out of Gordon Brown!  It's just he ain't as war hungry as George W and most definitely doesn't have the power that George W had.  Gordon Brown is less of a joke and more of an example of why allowing those without higher brain functions to lead a country is not the brightest of things to do.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> And NeSchn, befroe GBAtemp crashes, I just want to tell you.... you are awesome and I love you....



Whens it crashing!?!?!?!

I LOVE YOU TOO DOMY!!!!







I love cats too, I call my cat a name though that is not taken lightly on this board though so I won't say it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a long story behind why I call him it XD


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Whens it crashing!?!?!?!



When the Pokemanz effect comes since noobs will flood and kill us because their pokemanz said so


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't but I


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

My future avatar, cos I feel so pissed off today

But here, continuing


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> My future avatar, cos I feel so pissed off today
> 
> But here, continuing








Man, it feels good to be back. Everytime I try to get on GBATemp its down because of damn Pokenerds


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

NESCHN! Where were you! You ahven't been on here for such a long time, I tot you were captured by the pokenoobs and their pokemanz!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NESCHN! Where were you! You ahven't been on here for such a long time, I tot you were captured by the pokenoobs and their pokemanz!



I WAAAAZ!!!! I WAS S00 SCAREDZ! I WAN'TED TO SEEZ MY TROMMEY (mix of Dommy and Trolley) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

No need to be scaerd anymoar! The pokemanz have retreared. We can be one big happy family again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SMILE


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>



:3 awwwwww


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

[offtopic]
Law liekz cats?
[/offtopic]

continuing:


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 13, 2009)

RANDOMNESSNESSNESSNESSNESSNESSNESS!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 14, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 14, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>








King Kong Cat will help.


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

They aren't even scary!!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 16, 2009)

YESH THEY ARE


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2009)

This is now officially the DomiNeSchn two-man show. Or it will be as soon as I leave. I'll give you guys some privacy.


----------



## Domination (Sep 16, 2009)

This is officially open again. I'm not gonna continue and scare away more customers.

You can come back now~


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay, I'm back. 


I would like to buy some cheese.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry! I jsut couldn't refrain from posting here! I promise I won't do it again


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

"Dommy, come to the posting side."​


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

"May the posting system be with us"​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

"The posts are strong in this one."​


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

"I can no longer lurk and do nothing. I will not stand for this."​
Anyways... nite... more ppl should post.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 17, 2009)

"COMBO BREAK long and prosper."​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2009)

"These are not the posts you're looking for..."​


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 17, 2009)

​"Then what type of post am I looking for..."​


----------



## Splych (Sep 18, 2009)

lulz. This thread is still going.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

"I find your lack of posts disturbing..."​


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 18, 2009)

"Exactly, get posting..."​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

"If you moderate my posts I will be back - stronger and more post-ier than ever..."​


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 18, 2009)

"Do it, old man..."​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 18, 2009)

"Only a fully trained Jedi Poster, with the Forum as his ally, will conquer TrolleyDave and his Emperor."​


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

"What? You are an insane pevert"​


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 18, 2009)

​"Very Master, Yes..."​


----------



## Splych (Sep 18, 2009)

SPAM


----------



## alidsl (Sep 18, 2009)

"I am lurking, waiting to post"


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Is this star wars crap really necessary?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Is this star wars crap really necessary?



Yup


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Is this star wars crap really necessary?



Star Wars and crap in the same sentence, you shall rue this day good sir, rue this day you shall!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

I meant the crap that.... Nvm. I don't know how to phrase it.

I'll go kill myself now. Kthnxbai.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Well if you weren't calling Star Wars crap then I'll let you off Mr D!


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

"Forgive and forget.... Forgive and forgeeeeetttt" x100 times​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

"You talkin to me?"​


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 19, 2009)

​"You talkin' to me too?"​


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

"You heard me"​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

"Well put 'em up, put 'em up, I'll fight you with one hand tied behind my back"​


----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

"YOU? You must be joking!"​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

"Mr. Dave is scawy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)

Mr. Dave is Mccain! ANGER ISSUES!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Sep 19, 2009)

Tyrone Biggums for the win


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

"Its not about Great Britain! Its about great buttar!"

Edit: i just realised he didn't even use a single "fuck" in this!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## worlok375 (Sep 23, 2009)

A YOUTUBE VIDEO ARE ATTACK!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

lol a wise old man gets pranked


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 24, 2009)

Lowering the tone


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

Is "NeSchn" dead?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 24, 2009)

The thread or the user? Maybe both are hibernating...


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Is "NeSchn" dead?


What makes you say that?


----------



## Domination (Sep 30, 2009)

The thread is dead. I think. 

*BUMP*


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> The thread is dead. I think.
> 
> *BUMP*



MEHBEH!!!!


START POSTING!!! AGAIN!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 30, 2009)

YESSIR


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2009)

Trolley that one on the left ifunny


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 1, 2009)

Lawlawlawl at the Teacher Created Material one.


MAKE NESCHN LOL MOAR!!!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 2, 2009)

You has new vid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Oct 2, 2009)

LETS MAKE IT POLITICAL!






I personally think I am Obama.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 2, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> You has new vid.








Does thou liketh?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2009)

Further proof that this thread is dead:





Inhale too much of the thread and...


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 8, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Further proof that this thread is dead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey, it was a shameless bump. You get what you pay for.






Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Oct 9, 2009)

ALL YALL MAKIN DEH NESCHN SADDIN!!!


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2009)

"No reply....No reply....."​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

>


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

HUMANS ARE FUCKING TERRIBLE! DEATH TO HUMANS INSTEAD! SUPERMARKETS RULEZ COMPARED TO HUMANZ!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

How do you know a human did that, it could have been attacked by another animal?  But yeah, most humans suck.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

SNOW ANIMAL FIGHT!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

"Haha! Dinner came by itself!"​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Jdbye (Oct 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

>


Where's the mindfuck?


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh, I would like to know also.


----------



## Gore (Oct 10, 2009)

the splash from his drive looks like a bear.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> the splash from his drive looks like a bear.
> 
> Ohhh yeh, I see it now.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> the splash from his drive looks like a bear.



Actually, I think its supposed to look like a werewolf.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh Vladimir...


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 16, 2009)

You know, NeSchn doesn't like being dead.


----------



## Domination (Oct 16, 2009)

TEH NESCHN HAS RISEN FROM THE DEAD ON FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Law (Oct 16, 2009)

How about we go back to posting pictures of cats?


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mmm.... maybe not... we need something new and fresh....


----------



## playallday (Oct 16, 2009)

We need me.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 16, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> We need me.



TEHN START POSTIN TEH PICTURE MAKE TEH ONE AN ONLY NESCHN LAFF!!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 16, 2009)

DANGZ IT!!!  STOP POSTING!!!  I LIKEZ HAVE BIGZ POST COUNTZ THEN YOUZ!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 17, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> DANGZ IT!!!  STOP POSTING!!!  I LIKEZ HAVE BIGZ POST COUNTZ THEN YOUZ!!!



OYAH!!!??!?!!111

I HAS 2881 POST oR SOMTING LIEK DAT! YOU DON'T SOOO HA!!!


----------



## Law (Oct 20, 2009)

Dear NeSchn,
I saw this and I thought of you. I don't really know why, maybe it's because I associate you with metal (and the holocaust).


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Dear NeSchn,
> I saw this and I thought of you. I don't really know why, maybe it's because I associate you with metal (and the holocaust).



Hahaha, thats awesome. It sounds like something Dethklok would make XD


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Nov 5, 2009)

Hahaha, god I love the Mighty Boosh.

I'm OLLL- GREGG!!!


----------



## vergilite (Nov 5, 2009)

"you ever drank balleys from a shoe"
"you wanna go to a club where people wee on each other"

*Posts merged*

"easy there fuzzy little man peach"


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 6, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> "you ever drank balleys from a shoe"
> "you wanna go to a club where people wee on each other"
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...



"I got the funk, its about the size of a medicine ball full of teets."


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2009)

NeSchn

NeSchn


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 6, 2009)

flameiguana

flameiguana


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 7, 2009)

baffle-boy

baffle-boy

*Posts merged*

srry i meant:

Neschn

Neschn

i watch you while you sleep

i watch you while you sleep

i shouldn't double post

i shouldn't double post

i got insta-modded

i got insta-modded


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 8, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> baffle-boy
> 
> baffle-boy
> 
> ...



OLAWL

OLAWL


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 8, 2009)

dis thread r be dead

dis thread r be dead

calling all mods

calling all mods

(sorry neschn)

(sorry neschn)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 9, 2009)

"NeSchn, do you luv meh?"​


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 9, 2009)

"Only if yah love Baileys."​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Nov 9, 2009)

"I have a mangina!"​


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 10, 2009)

"Look at it! Look at my mangina!"​


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

^
it was so epicly british, that the only thing i understoof was "eels" and "future, combining to make something" but at least we now now that he got away from old greg and has apparently acquired the funk.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 10, 2009)

As we talk about British stuff, I was watching Eddie Izzard stand up today and he totally nailed British movies XD 



You need to watch like the first minute or so.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

i had never heard of eddie izzard before, after i watched that... i proceeded to watch like 2 hours worth of youtube videos pf his act. thanks! (SHIT now i have work to do...)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 10, 2009)

Not that I don't think Eddie Izzard is funny but what's he got to do with that clip?


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Not that I don't think Eddie Izzard is funny but what's he got to do with that clip?



He was probably talking about the bottom of page 49.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 10, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one!  Never even noticed that Neschn had posted that before me.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 10, 2009)

Yo Neschn, I'm real happy for ya and imma let you finish but, A FAN THREAD FOR ME WOULD BE ONE OF THE BEST OF ALL TIME! OF ALL TIME!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 10, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> i had never heard of eddie izzard before, after i watched that... i proceeded to watch like 2 hours worth of youtube videos pf his act. thanks! (SHIT now i have work to do...)
> Haha yeah, he's a really weird but some of his stuff is pretty damn funny
> 
> 
> ...



OYAH???!?!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

50 pages. i call this reason to be made a mod. i think you would add some real sexiness to the forum. that could be your platform! obama is all "change for america" you can be like "sex for gbatemp"...


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 11, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> 50 pages. i call this reason to be made a mod. i think you would add some real sexiness to the forum. that could be your platform! obama is all "change for america" you can be like "sex for gbatemp"...


I wish it was like that but its not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna be a mod but I don't dwell on it, I think its everyones wish to become a mod lol


----------



## Domination (Nov 11, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> baffle-boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, I want to be your lover instead


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dommy, you will always be my lover forever and ever!


----------



## Domination (Nov 11, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't stop loving you even if Jimmy Pagu wooed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that I don't want to stop loving you, but I just can't stop lovin' you


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 12, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Lawlz


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 7, 2009)

...maybe i want my own fan thread :


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 8, 2009)

I have got to see that episode.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 8, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I have got to see that episode.



It's the first episode from the most recent season.  One of the best Family Guy episodes in a long time!  It's S08E01 - Road To The Multiverse, well worth watching.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 8, 2009)

Hahaha, I love Family guy


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 16, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Hahaha, I love Family guy


I love NeSchn.


----------



## Domination (Dec 16, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who doesn't?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he loves me too


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course everyone loves NeSchn, i was just making sure NeSchn knew it. 

WE LOVE YOU NeSchn!!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 20, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY!!!!
I FEEL SO LUVED!!! =D =D =D


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 22, 2009)

I felt guilty for not posting in this thread once.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 23, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I felt guilty for not posting in this thread once.



Its ok, your on it now so its fine! *hugs*


----------



## WildWon (Dec 23, 2009)

Holly hopping ballsack!

I haven't posted here either!

Sadness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me mounts NeSchn

*uNF uNF uNF*


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 24, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Holly hopping ballsack!
> 
> I haven't posted here either!
> 
> ...



O YAH! O WILDWON, OHHHHH YAHHHH!!!!


Its ok though, I don't hate you either! =D You's a pimp


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, NESCHN!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 27, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, NESCHN!!!



MERRY CRIMIS, SILENT SNIPER!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Jan 2, 2010)

Hahah, some good oldschool Beavis and Butthead!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

OH HAI I JUST JOIND THIS SITE ITZ COOL BT I WONDERD HW DO I GT MY OWN STIKY THRED CAN YU TEL ME PLESE KTHNXBAI


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> OH HAI I JUST JOIND THIS SITE ITZ COOL BT I WONDERD HW DO I GT MY OWN STIKY THRED CAN YU TEL ME PLESE KTHNXBAI




WELL FIRST U HAVE 2 HAV A LOT OF PPL LIEK U, THEN U MAEK A THRED AND TEHN JUST HOPE PPL WILL CATCH ON ANDDD JOIN ONNN!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALRIHT ILL START DOIN THT NW THANX NESCH!



Spoiler



I never did have a noob period, so I have to manufacture it


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel dumber after watching that


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hahahah, that was amazing xD I love British Comedy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I really had one either.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 8, 2010)

As usual I've got nothing funny to say so I'll let someone else do it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2010)

HI NESCHN! HOWZ YOUY DOINGZ?

???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 9, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> As usual I've got nothing funny to say so I'll let someone else do it.



lol That's basically what I do!


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 9, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> As usual I've got nothing funny to say so I'll let someone else do it.
> That was awesome! Not as good as the last one but that was definitely good
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, but you do know how to make me lulz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## NeSchn (Jan 17, 2010)

Hahaha, that was pretty damn lulzy


----------



## playallday (Jan 20, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT YOUY NOSE FUNNYZ!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2010)

*NESCHN OFFICIAL BUMP!*


Back to the front page!


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 24, 2010)

YAY REVOLUTIONIZE!!!

M3h [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] b3 [email protected] 2 1t$ f0rm3r g10ry!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 25, 2010)

bumped


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 25, 2010)

Somebody set up us the NeSchn!


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 25, 2010)

HOW ARE YOU GENTLEMEN, ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO NESCHN!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 25, 2010)

yes, yes they do


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> yes, yes they do



=D


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 18, 2010)

With the magics invested within me, BACK TO THE FRONT PAGE!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2010)

FROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONT PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 19, 2010)

How did this get 53 pages?


----------



## Gore (Feb 19, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> How did this get 53 pages?


15 posts per page...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Your starsign is Virgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Google.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 19, 2010)

YAY THANKS FOR BRINGING ME BACK TO FRONT!!!

And how do you do that neat post thing to see who has posted?






 at Hoverlord lolz


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2010)

click the number of replies in forum view


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have 143 posts in the Banning Game


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 20, 2010)

Shit! I never knew that! AWESOMENESS!!!!

Learn something new every day =D


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 20, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I have 143 posts in the Banning Game



And I have 466 banning posts in the banning game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi NeSchn!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 20, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 7, 2010)

WISE FWOM YOUR GWAVE

Lets bring this shit back.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## JackDeeEss (Apr 8, 2010)

BANG! And the Dirt Is Gone


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahah yesh! I love it! That used to be one of my favorite videos for the longest time lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Hahah yesh! I love it! That used to be one of my favorite videos for the longest time lol



I only just saw it the other day when a mate posted it on Facebook.  I'm old and behind the times, what can I say! lol


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>



Trolley converted to Christianity and is spreading religious propaganda in the EoF!

Report? Y/N


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Trolley converted to Christianity and is spreading religious propaganda in the EoF!
> 
> Report? Y/N



How about this one instead then Dommy mate, will this stop the reporting?


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are saying religions are bad? OMG YOU DESERVE A WARN!!!!!!!!

Wait, I do that too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna post one about Buddhism but I don't have the heart to insult it.  Apart from the not eating meat thing it's a great religion!  If only Confucism and Buddhism were the major religions the world would be a much better place.


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Buddhism only bans beef.

I'm legally Buddhist/Taoist but I eat meat like no ones business(Including beef). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually like the occult religions the most. They are the most humane in ideology, they don't ask people to be hypocrites.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Actually, Buddhism only bans beef.
> 
> I'm legally Buddhist/Taoist but I eat meat like no ones business(Including beef).
> 
> ...



Ah my mistake then, I thought Buddhism banned the eating of any living animal.  I prefer the philosophical religions myself.  Admittedly I only know the very basics of what Buddhism is about, I'm more into the philosophy behind it.  I like Confucism because it promotes pondering and thinking.  Not really keen on the whole Christianity/Islam religions though, too political.


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actaully I think you are not wrong... Some Buddhists are strict vegetarians, I dunno if it's just the Chinese Buddhists who ban beef(at least, in Singapore). I lived for 10+ years without beef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beef is my favourite meat. 

Not keen on the christian/islam/etc. either, too hypocritical, and how they base they religion off a book by some unknown(or unproven) authors is ridiculous. Buddhism is more of ideology and philosophy, I like it very much, though I still would never believe in it. The eighteen levels of hell sounds more cruel than Christian hell.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Actaully I think you are not wrong... Some Buddhists are strict vegetarians, I dunno if it's just the Chinese Buddhists who ban beef(at least, in Singapore). I lived for 10+ years without beef
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beef is great!  Very versatile and tastes awesome!  I think Chinese Buddhism differs from the original Indian Buddhism in some ways.  It was more evolved by the time it hit China and incorporated alot of local customs/traditions/beliefs.  It's a really adaptable religion.  Isn't that what Journey to the West was about?  I know it was a legend, but the journey was about going to India to find the scriptures to see how Buddhism was supposed.  Or something like that anyway.

Yeah the Chinese version of Hell is alot more cruel than the Christian/Islamic versions, but it's also alot more original and well thought out!  The Judaic/Christian/Islamic versions are pretty generic.  The Judaic/Christian versions are all about damnation and torture and the Islamic is just about eternal burning in fire.  I like how the Chinese version talks about tailoring the punishment to your sins (if I'm remembering right, it was ages ago that I learnt about this stuff).  Plus, don't the Chinese teach forgiveness and compassion while the Judaic based ones (which Islam is one of) preach capital punishment for stuff like adultery and blasphemy?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> I actually like the occult religions the most. They are the most humane in ideology, they don't ask people to be hypocrites.


Lolcrazyman.
They don't ask you to be hypocritical, they just ask you to deal with evil spirits.


And besides, this is EoF. Stop your your sensible discussion!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm, what?  You know that Occultism is more than just Satanism don't you?  Paganism is considered an occult religion, so are alot of the spiritual religions.  Anything that isn't Judaic based (Christianity, Islam, Mormon etc) is considered Occult.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

I believe Neschn would be entertained by this classic track.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 13, 2010)

I really like that track Trolley and the video is fuct lol, and sorry I don't have time to discuss the other things I gotta go but here is an awesome video and a thing of advice for all yall!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 16, 2010)

Representin son!


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 16, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Representin son!


Ima be hatin YOUZ so bad now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2010)

I've got the bloody munchies so bastard bad now Mr N!


----------



## VashTS (Aug 19, 2010)

im making some fish and chips, i am.  wish i had some damn cookies.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 7, 2011)

...aaaaaaannnnddddddd. IM BACK!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 7, 2011)

I made you a new avatar. Hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------

